# Spurs vs Celtics



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

NOTE: I AM NOT CLAIMING THE CELTICS ARE AS GOOD AS THE SPURS! The 06-07 spurs were one of the better teams of all-time. 

I would really like to see a playoff series between the Celtics and Spurs (which under the current system could only happen in the NBA finals). The idea of Duncan on Garnett AND Ginobili vs Pierce, Bowen vs Allen, Rondo vs Parker. It sounds like a ton of fun to me. Could be one of the most entertaining matchups to watch since the 80s lakers vs celtics rivalry


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

sounds pretty good but i dont think its a final we will ever see at least not next year because the spurs are always inconsistent the year after they win a title and while the celtics are definitely playoff bound winning the east might be to hard this year i think


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

it wud be fun until the bench comes in, then it would unfortunately be a blowout


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah that would be a good game!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't know who'd win but I do know that a great thing about having Ray now is that Bruce Bowen can't cover him AND Pierce. :biggrin:


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

And Bruce is 1 yr older as well. Celtics in 5.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think the Celtics would have a chance to take it in 7. Sure they have no bench, but its the finals. Barring foul trouble, the big 3 would play 40+ minutes a game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> And Bruce is 1 yr older as well. Celtics in 5.


bruce just came off the best yr of his career, might wana consider that.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

I went into the future and this is what I found

<embed src="http://web.splashcast.net/go/so/1/p/OODD6174PE/s/HCCY3678NI" wmode="Transparent" width="400" height="300" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /><table width="400" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4"><tr><td><a href="http://web.splashcast.net/add/?code=JGIV4330VC" target="_blank"><font face="Arial">Add SpursReport Channel to your page</font></a></td></tr></table>


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

TheRoc5 said:


> I went into the future and this is what I found
> 
> <embed src="http://web.splashcast.net/go/so/1/p/OODD6174PE/s/HCCY3678NI" wmode="Transparent" width="400" height="300" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /><table width="400" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4"><tr><td><a href="http://web.splashcast.net/add/?code=JGIV4330VC" target="_blank"><font face="Arial">Add SpursReport Channel to your page</font></a></td></tr></table>


 that is pretty cool and but i thin the big three of the celtics might be too much for the san an big three id say celtics in 6


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

meltinjohn said:


> And Bruce is 1 yr older as well. Celtics in 5.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

